# My 10 month pup started crying at night



## bramspam (Feb 17, 2014)

My pup sleeps in her crate in the hall and has done so since having her. She cried first night all ok. Then occasionally had poorly nights and back to normal. But this week the last four nights she started crying for an hour each night. I got up to see if she needed anything and it was as though she just wanted attention. So went back to bed. But last night every other hour for an hour a time she cried and I just had to ignite her which was really hard.
She is a little spoilt, my husband says, allowed in sofas, fussed and played with. She follows me everywhere but she has always slept there. My husband will not allow her upstairs at night and is firm on that. 
Has anyone had the same and could pass on any tips please
Thanks


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Move the crate into your room. I see no point in making a very young social animal suffer loneliness or distress.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

My pup (not really a pup anymore, he's 1 now) slept crated in the dining room from day 1. Although it's very popular to let the pup sleep in your bedroom when they're young, it's not mandatory and plenty of dog owners never do this. However generally young dogs will sleep better in the same room as their owners, which means that it really pays to have a decent nighttime routine if you want them to settle down in a different room to you; it's a case of making sure they're tired, calm and relaxed for bedtime. 

Until my dog learned to settle by himself, I had a nighttime routine of giving him a short walk (10-15 minutes, lots of sniffing) and then giving him something good to chew on before bed. The chewing calms them down but also means they stay awake until bedtime, since napping close to bedtime tends to mean they won't sleep when you put them to bed. 

My guess would be that now your pup has grown up a bit, possibly they have some extra stamina; before now they would've been tired for bed, but now perhaps they're just not tired? There's also the possibility that something scared them in the night (e.g a loud noise) and now they're nervous of being left alone. Also, is your pup's dinner close to their bedtime? Recently I've noticed that my dog sleeps a lot better if his dinner is close to his bedtime (might just be him though...)


----------



## bramspam (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you lizz1155. I know some folk think you should have them in your bedroom and I respect their choices. But thanks it's good to know I'm not alone with my choice. And thanks I did wonder if it maybe her age and change in stamina. It's odd as she goes straight to bed no problem it's about 3 hours after she starts crying. I'll try her food later and keep her active later. I'll try anything as I want a happy dog.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi I answered on the other thread

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/359928-10-month-old-pup-started-crying-through-night.html


----------

